# virtualbox won't load after install



## kr651129 (May 12, 2012)

I'm running on a fresh install of FreeBSD 9.0 x64.  So far a pretty minimal configuration, Xorg and Gnome2.  Anyway I installed VirtualBox-ose and VirtualBox-ose-additions via


```
# pkg_add virtualbox-ose -r
# pkg_add virtualbox-ose-additions -rf
```

Now when I try and run it this is what I get?:


```
$ VirtualBox
VirtualBox: supR3HardenedMainGetTrustedMain: dlopen("/usr/local/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox.so",) failed:
 /usr/local/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox.so: Undefined symbol "_ZN7QWidget5eventEP6QEvent"
```

Thoughts?

Thank you!


----------



## kr651129 (May 13, 2012)

Well I removed the packages and installed from source and now I'm getting the following errors


```
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so.4: Undefined symbol "_ZNK7QWidget7devTypeEv"kmk: ***
 [/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-
4.1.14/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/VirtualBox/qtnls/VirtualBox_ar.qm] Error 1
The failing command:
@/usr/local/bin/lrelease-qt4 -silent /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-
4.1.14/src/VBox/Frontends/VirtualBox/nls/VirtualBox_ar.ts -qm /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-
ose/work/VirtualBox-4.1.14/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/VirtualBox/qtnls/VirtualBox_ar.qm
kmk: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
kmk: *** Exiting with status 2
```


----------



## wblock@ (May 15, 2012)

The kernel module has to be loaded first.


----------

